# converting .dat file to a .jpg file



## ng24and8 (Oct 23, 2008)

My brother recently got married and the photographer sent his pictures on a CD in a .dat format - he wants to load the pictures on a photo frame (which the photographer said he could do) - we have tried to upload the pics, but the photo frame sees them as .dat and needs them to be in the .jpg format - is there a way to convert the photos to a .jpg format?

Thank for ANY help!!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try renaming them and changing the extension (.dat) to .jpg.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I would say that the .dat file might just be a thumbnail catalog of the images elsewhere on the disk. I don't think you are looking at the right place on that CD. 
A .dat file would be pretty unusual extension for an image.

But, if it is an image, then IrfanView will probably be able to open it.

IrfanView does not care what the extension is, or even if it has no extension, you just point IrfanView at the file and tell it to open and IrfanView figures it out. It will even tell you what the extension should be, if it was misnamed, and offer to rename it for you. 'Course you can't rename the image already on the CD, since it can't be overwritten, but you can copy the image(s) elsewhere and do the deed.


----------



## Avtar (Sep 21, 2008)

It's possible that the photographer has installed software that reads the images as a batch and then loads them all into the software, so maybe his computer automatically converted them into a .dat file.

Is it a single large .dat file? Or are there several .dat files? If there are several, changing the extension would probably work, or try IrfanView, as suggested.

I wouldn't recommend going to Google and searching for .DAT to .JPG conversion software.


----------

